# Android Apps Development



## Agata_Koral (Oct 5, 2011)

What is the criteria for Entering into the World of Android App Development and start my career??


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

For one, posting in the right forum.

Moving from Other Carrier Discussion...


----------



## klinster (Jun 28, 2011)

Knowing Java helps


----------

